#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] [影片]性感肌肉狼跳艷舞~~

## Kofu

好久沒PO文了= =""" 整個都懶下來了說~~ (趴掉~)
很少有毛毛裝肌肉撐墊做的這麼明顯的說,蠻特別的 :3 我不知道這個影片是不是該弄成16+什麼的,不過沒有什麼露點之類所以我想沒有必要設限吧~

這一場毛毛展我沒去不過應該還有機會再碰到那隻狼:3

Enjoy~

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XhEvTIZhxY[/youtube]

----------


## 綠風

感謝分享

老實說一剛開始還看不出來所謂的detail
不過中間光影搖曳之時可以隱約的看到腹部曲線
到影片末期時角度拍的腹部比較明顯


感想: 會跳舞的人好性感阿XD

----------


## 九賀

那隻狼真可愛
還有其他穿獸裝的同好一起跳
不過看起來很熱
而且一直 摸X摸XX (羞
最後還穿獸裝開車
不對...車沒有動
不過整個真是很帥氣呢
很多人都在注意這些獸

----------


## ocarina2112

> 我不知道這個影片是不是該弄成16+什麼的,不過沒有什麼露點之類所以我想沒有必要設限吧~


這明明就是限制級的啊~
沒看他一件衣服也沒穿吶XD

----------


## 快樂狼人

沒想到毛毛裝可以這麼帥氣XD身體曲線也沒有因為穿毛毛裝變胖的不好看

好想摸喔ˊˋ好像真的獸人站在面前!!!

只可惜不是所有毛毛裝都這麼好看如.天線XX.

----------


## 浪之狼

穿這樣一定很熱的@@裡面那個人可能除了獸裝以外裡面沒穿其他衣服吧(全裸)
所以才穿著獸裝開車 ,總不能裸體開吧 :Very Happy:

----------


## 光狼

尾巴搖得很好!

這種獸裝滿見的說....

好像狐狸大提供的網站有售的說!

另外牠的頸上有個牌子,很像某個集團般的一員.




> 所以才穿著獸裝開車 ,總不能裸體開吧


牠不是開車,車子根本沒有駛走(不信的話看看背景)

----------


## 浪之狼

> 牠不是開車,車子根本沒有駛走(不信的話看看背景)


真的耶@@,你沒說,我還沒注意到  :Very Happy:

----------


## 威狼

嘎~好棒阿有被萌到的說
也好想穿穿看獸裝阿...肌肉的獸裝感覺超棒

那隻獸跳舞的動作還真是謎XD

----------


## Kofu

> 感謝分享
> 老實說一剛開始還看不出來所謂的detail
> 不過中間光影搖曳之時可以隱約的看到腹部曲線
> 到影片末期時角度拍的腹部比較明顯
> 感想: 會跳舞的人好性感阿XD


噗噗~這套裝真的作的很棒說,穿的人當然也要點身材才行(汗~)




> 還有其他穿獸裝的同好一起跳
> 不過看起來很熱


問一下我們的狐狸有多熱就知道了~~不過這種場合都有那種拍電影用的超大型電扇在吹,如果沒有穿毛毛裝的話反而會冷到說XD




> 這明明就是限制級的啊~
> 沒看他一件衣服也沒穿吶XD


噗噗重點是~你一個點也沒看到阿XDDD他在摸的地方搞不好裡面啥都沒有XDDDD,當有這種時候發生時,唯一能做的辦法就是..........多跟那隻毛毛接觸交往,說不定可以在他穿毛毛裝的時候亂摸一把~XDD呼哈,ㄆㄆ不行不行~不能教壞小孩XD




> 身體曲線也沒有因為穿毛毛裝變胖的不好看


所以不是很多毛毛都願意脫掉毛毛裝之後跑出來亮相因為不是每個人都是帥哥猛男美女,而那些自認不是很好看的毛毛們也都很好心,並沒有還穿著毛毛裝的時候把頭脫下來破壞大家的異想世界XDD




> 可能除了獸裝以外裡面沒穿其他衣服吧(全裸)


除了沒有準備好的人以外不太可能裡面會是全裸的(.........)通常穿偶之前大部分的人會先穿忍者裝,那是一種可以吸汗的緊身衣,全裸對毛毛裝非常不好,汗會被吸進毛料裡面而且有很多部份不是水可以洗的到的(像是頭裡面)




> 這種獸裝滿見的說....


這做這套裝的主人已經為毛毛獸人族做了至少上百件的毛毛裝了,當然口袋裡也收了好些毛毛的$$ = =""




> 那隻獸跳舞的動作還真是謎XD


乖*摸摸*人家葛格是有練過的XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 噗噗~這套裝真的作的很棒說,穿的人當然也要點身材才行(汗~)


點*身材*需要升級啊~
不然哪來的點數可以點~XD

不靠吸趴要達到這種等級是很難的噗~




> 噗噗重點是~你一個點也沒看到阿XDDD他在摸的地方搞不好裡面啥都沒有XDDDD



噗~
眼睛就兩個點啦怎麼會沒有點咧~
還有消失的肚臍~也有一個點
鼻子也會有點啊~不然都不用呼吸的哦=w=/

還有啊~
他在摸的地方~
有*毛*啊~XD!!
有哪隻狼沒毛皮的~噗

又不是驅o神X康★坦口裡的天使~
不會什麼東西都沒有的啦一▽一"a



所以說還是限制級的噗噗~

--
不過說實在的~
他音感好好...
可以隨著音樂做Takt~
有練過的果然不一樣~@@

----------


## xzs

我想他应该是男的吧~~不过不一定很强壮~应该很瘦!!从片子看得出~  :Wink:

----------


## Katsuya XII

很酷(嘎呀  :狐狸爽到:  

舞也跳的不錯

----------


## lion

隔天太high就開始做賽車酷狼
一車的獸都跟著high
(音樂開得很大聲的樣子)
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CWJgT5NTWg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CWJgT5NTWg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## xzs

在獸裝下的真面目
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0YyHWvFgZQ[/youtube][/url]

----------


## Nise妖狼

好棒啊…
將來在下一定也要做一套屬於自己的獸裝！

----------


## 狼狼

這個能下載嗎。
好像可以用來收藏也。

----------


## 大貓貓

剛開始看真的有點orz=3=
不過越後面越騷~XD
可惜只能看到3/4~=3=
明天還要上課=  =|||
不過有一段
狼兄遇到帶螢光棒的
雙手拂過臉龐後的動作
真的好像要脫褲子ㄝ~XD
可惜沒再SEXY一點~XD
(迷:醬還不夠=  =?)
(呆:不夠啦不夠~XD)

----------


## 月極停車場

=w= 真是超級精采的拉

真是會跳舞阿@_@  不過穿這樣不會熱嗎??

這套衣服應該也不輕吧˙3˙ 恩...體力真好XD

整場裡面好像大部分的人都有帶獸頭 沒有穿獸服 大家手都真巧(?)

這種是定期活動嗎?@_@ 

會這樣問是因為... 想要在看有沒有其他的獸裝熱舞嘛>////<

----------


## Kofu

> =w= 真是超級精采的拉
> 
> 真是會跳舞阿@_@  不過穿這樣不會熱嗎??
> 
> 這套衣服應該也不輕吧˙3˙ 恩...體力真好XD
> 
> 整場裡面好像大部分的人都有帶獸頭 沒有穿獸服 大家手都真巧(?)
> 
> 這種是定期活動嗎?@_@ 
> ...


這種聚會是定期的,跳舞的人也很多,但是.........也要看人家有沒有做這麼性感的毛毛裝出來跳阿(也要看會不會跳~)

----------


## 月極停車場

> 這種聚會是定期的,跳舞的人也很多,但是.........也要看人家有沒有做這麼性感的毛毛裝出來跳阿(也要看會不會跳~)



這個也是很大的問題...= = 沒有想到耶...恩...

----------


## jackie

今天亂逛無意間找到這隻狼的製作者
此為他的網址 看看吧
http://203.84.204.121/language/trans..._itemId%3d9797

----------

